# Help me identify the fish from Perru



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I really need some help identifying this species… I just got them Saturday… Drove 4 hours to get them… They were classified as Serrasalmus Notatus… I was under the impression they were the pygo species Cariba… When I first saw the species I thought Wild reds from Peru… They did verify the fish came from Peru… But where the dorsal fin ends there is a hard flat line, and not a rounded arc… I have never seen reds with these flat characteristics… They also told me the natives said the fish would develop its large spot and the smaller spots would leave… I really think they thought they may have the Cariba, but I have seen them this size and they have the large humeral spots…I have only been collecting piranha for about a year and a half… I am totally confused… Some people are telling me they are the big species of Manualie… I don’t know… The spotting is all over the fish… The spotting has extended into the cheek area and into the front of the face if that helps in the identification. There are no apparent serrations… They have a tremendous appetite, and constantly eat until there bellies are bulging.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Aug 4 2003, 07:04 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I really need some help identifying this species&#8230; I just got them Saturday&#8230; Drove 4 hours to get them&#8230; They were classified as Serrasalmus Notatus&#8230; I was under the impression they were the pygo species Cariba&#8230; When I first saw the species I thought Wild reds from Peru&#8230; They did verify the fish came from Peru&#8230;
> 
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Frank so they have a sharper steeper upper portion because this is there fat storage area? If yes, would it be safe to conclude that Serra's dont store as much fat because they have this same characteristic.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for the information about the fat storage area depletion in wild species... That has been very informative... Guess I will keep them... I was getting out of collecting reds... But they to look cool with spotting on the face...

Once again thanx


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems some nice P. nattereri to me...







!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Atlanta Braves Baby! Posted on Aug 4 2003, 09:30 PM ..Frank so they have a sharper steeper upper portion because this is there fat storage area? If yes, would it be safe to conclude that Serra's dont store as much fat because they have this same characteristic.


Its about the same amount (same size fish). Fat in fishes is about 6% for carnivorous and 4% for vegetarian. If you look at the Bolin Fish (the one presently owned by Knifeman, though I think it was sold to someone else), that photo showed how depleted the storage (Dorsum) area was. Of course with good feeding the more normal appearance will fill out.


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

Frank ur like a friggin encyclopedia.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Nice looking red bellies.


----------

